# Pickle Jar Tank Build



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

I've been wanting to make a planted bowl, but I never had the chance. I bought a betta today. Didn't have anywhere to put him LOL So, I found an old jar that looks like it was a pickle jar at some point. I am going to do dirt with a sand cap. I am planning on a planted jungle look. I'll be running a 13 watt CFL. Not sure on the size of the jar, but I'll let you know. Gotta go set it up, I'll be back to update.


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

That's a lot of light for a small jar, indirect lighting?

Also, expect a lot of dusting, as I've got sand in the bottom of a couple of 1.5 gallon jars, and any time I change any water it's all a mess, no matter how careful I am, short of using a ladle and going very slowly.

Best of luck. Let me know how this works out for you.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Went out in the rain and got some dirt. About 1 1/2 inches. Capped it with sand. No cloudiness!! Planted it with some anarcaris and val plantlets. The I am trying to get the heater to heat the water up to 80-82 before I start acclimating him over.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Maechael said:


> That's a lot of light for a small jar, indirect lighting?
> 
> Also, expect a lot of dusting, as I've got sand in the bottom of a couple of 1.5 gallon jars, and any time I change any water it's all a mess, no matter how careful I am, short of using a ladle and going very slowly.
> 
> Best of luck. Let me know how this works out for you.


It's kinda indirect.. I'll probably end up having a short photo period on this until I find lower watt CFL's.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

The jar holds about a gallon. Don't rant about the 5 gallon rule for bettas please. I am making sure he is healthy before I invest in a larger jar.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Seems like the little guy has SBD. Got some rotala green, going to put some in there.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Are you sure its not from ammonia and a new tank trying to cycle?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, he was like that in the bag on the way home. I fed him a bit of pea and I will fast him for a couple days, then I'll see where he is at


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Pictures!! That was when I first planted it so the plants have perked up a bit.


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks nice, but I'd really recommend moving the light further away, because I have 1-13 watt CFL with out a reflector lighting 5-1.5 gallon jars, and they have a decent amount of Algae, mostly thin film stuff, on the bottom, and nearest the light a bit of GSA.

Best of luck with Algae/plant fighting.


I'm not going to harass you over the 5 gallon thing, I will say definitely stay on top of you PWC's almost every day, make sure the water is close in temperature, and PH so the little guy doesn't go into shock, and even though it's only a jar, make sure that you clean the bottom of it very well, other wise the little guy won't last long at all.


----------



## Jay Wee (Apr 14, 2013)

This pickle jar concept is kinda amazing.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

This is, well, interesting...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Maechael said:


> Looks nice, but I'd really recommend moving the light further away, because I have 1-13 watt CFL with out a reflector lighting 5-1.5 gallon jars, and they have a decent amount of Algae, mostly thin film stuff, on the bottom, and nearest the light a bit of GSA.
> 
> Best of luck with Algae/plant fighting.
> 
> ...


Thank you!  He will be moved to a larger tank after he can swim right. Otherwise he has trouble getting around and finding food.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Jay Wee said:


> This pickle jar concept is kinda amazing.


It's pretty easy, but I personally wouldn't keep a fish in it again, maybe and endler or two at the most, but I think shrimp would be the best for a 'tank' this small


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

With the little containers such as this, Though you can put fish in them, it's usually better to not do so, since on average, they are only about 6" in diameter, that's not a lot of swim space honestly.

Shrimp maybe, I've yet to put any in one, but have seen some nicer ones, that have made me contemplate doing it. Snails and plants are all I'm willing to do until I can set a true schedule for water changes, like 50-60% a day. and that's with Heavy plant levels, like 20 times plant mass to fish mass.

Going to try another Jar project tonight, thinking snails and DW wrapped with Java moss.

Hope your little guy is happy and healthy.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Maechael said:


> With the little containers such as this, Though you can put fish in them, it's usually better to not do so, since on average, they are only about 6" in diameter, that's not a lot of swim space honestly.
> 
> Shrimp maybe, I've yet to put any in one, but have seen some nicer ones, that have made me contemplate doing it. Snails and plants are all I'm willing to do until I can set a true schedule for water changes, like 50-60% a day. and that's with Heavy plant levels, like 20 times plant mass to fish mass.
> 
> ...


Currently I am changing 50% every night, and it is cycling nicely. Now that he's swimming right again I will be moving him to a larger tank when I get the heater. If I didn't have gold barbs in my 25 I would put him in there. 

I'll be putting pink ramshorns and maybe some yellow neo shrimp once the betta is in his new home.


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Those shrimp will be a snack for your Betta, at least babies will be. 
50% sounds good for him, are you checking temps, and ph? As swings in that will make him more susceptible to disease than poor water conditions.

Best of luck with this.

Think I might start a thread on my jars, once the weather stays warm consistently.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Maechael said:


> Those shrimp will be a snack for your Betta, at least babies will be.
> 50% sounds good for him, are you checking temps, and ph? As swings in that will make him more susceptible to disease than poor water conditions.
> 
> Best of luck with this.
> ...


I would put the shrimp in once the betta is in his new tank. Speaking of which, I ordered the tank and heater, though shipping is going to take a long while. 

Temp is 76, PH 7.6. Hmm just noticed that's a little weird. 

Start a thread for sure! I'd love to see them.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

One of the main ways I evaulate a pico tank/planted vase for stocking fish is to determine the min/max swim length in relation to their body length. 

A 3" fish in a 24" long tank has 8x their body length. 

A .5" fish--such as my endler males--in a 5" diameter bowl has 10x their body length available. Notch that down to 4" at substrate level and 1 inch above the midpoint and you still have that same 8x ration.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Interesting. But I am kinda confused lol


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

A bit haha, but it sort of makes sense.
So any updates here?

I'll be starting the thread for my jars some time next week I think.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Knotyoureality said:


> One of the main ways I evaulate a pico tank/planted vase for stocking fish is to determine the min/max swim length in relation to their body length.
> 
> A 3" fish in a 24" long tank has 8x their body length.
> 
> A .5" fish--such as my endler males--in a 5" diameter bowl has 10x their body length available. Notch that down to 4" at substrate level and 1 inch above the midpoint and you still have that same 8x ration.


In theory that may be true. In practice, if the .5" fish swims as fast as the 3" fish, 5" diameter isn't nearly as good as the 24" tank.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

seriously a pickle jar lol. Very resourceful


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

Recycling at its best! Great idea


----------



## Maechael (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I measured my jars, turns out it's about 8" at the widest point, but mine is also a restaurant sized container, Think that's what the OP used as well.

Would still like to hear any update info on this project.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

SO quick update. Didn't know so many people were interested! 
I moved the betta out, and all my RCS and my single amano into the jar. Plants are growing well, and the betta is happy to be in a larger tank!
Once the plants get bigger I think I am going to start another with a different type of shrimp till I get my mini fish room going.


----------



## JeremyM (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd have to say that shrimp are ideal inhabitants for an established, well planted bowl. Their bioloads are MUCH lower than any snails I've ever seen (save perhaps 'mini ramshorns', adult shell size 2-4 mm diameter by 1 mm thick). Cherries and their varieties are surprisingly hardy and in these types of setups, don't require a filter nor a heater, and you won't have to worry about fluctuations in water perams since, if done right, the system is so perfectly balanced you'll only have to top off.


----------

